# Help me find a custom Neck Knife



## Cribbage (Mar 27, 2007)

I LOVE neck knives, for a lot of reasons. My fav is the Emerson La Griffe; small but fierce. I have a Kershaw Leek with a neck pouch on order. Cool idea about a folding knife.

There are lots of different custom ones out there, but most have a skinning type blade with lots of belly. I want one that is soley aimed at self defense, or utility.

Any ideas--especially from custom makers?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2007)

Check out the ones from Peter Atwood. . .

One Off TT Neck Knife
Small TT Neck Knife
Tanto Goblin
Drop Point Goblin
Tanto Imp
Drop Point Imp

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## carrot (Mar 27, 2007)

Take a look at the: Hideaway Knife Utility, Spyderco SPOT or Swick, Timberline Mini Pit Bull.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Mar 28, 2007)

Take a look at the RJ Martin Handiman. I have had one for a few years. Very lite and extremely sharp.


----------



## Danbo (Mar 28, 2007)

A person could NEVER go wrong with any knife made by R.J. Martin, IMHO. And, the Handiman is one great knife. 

Rick Hinderer makes a great neck knife, but getting one from him might pose problems, as he's so backlogged with orders, it's not funny. I want one of his neckers myself, and can't get him to send me one, and I'm a friend of his. 

Barry and Phillip Jones also make great neck knives. 

Tom Krein is another maker of supah fine neck knives. 

Lucas Burnley makes a great necker also. 

People on the various knife related forums know me for all my big honkin knives, and I do have such knives. But, I actually have a lot more neck knives and I carry and use these daily. The big ones just hang around and get drooled on.


----------



## cy (Mar 28, 2007)

got a Newt Livesay Woo available for $75 shipped conus. 

Newt is inventor of neck knive/kydex sheath concept. all of Newt's knives are truly bench made. each knife is hand finished. since each blade is a little different. kydex sheaths are custom formed to that particular blade. 

these are out of production.. as Newt is retired. 

it's the ultimate neck knife!


----------



## knifebright (Mar 28, 2007)

I love neck knives myself. I have to vote for a warren thomas. Out of all of mine the Shikara is by far my favorite. Its the second one down. Carbon fiber/Titanium with warrens proprietary carbide fused edge its light as a potato chip and scary sharp. Unlike a plain titanium edge it not only holds an edge but actually gets sharper as you use it. the titanium wears away leaving the carbide with its micro serations. 
Go Warren!!! There is also a new production company from Warren called 9knives. The blades will still be carbon fiber/G-10 but with machine cut 154cm steel bringing the price down considerably. 








Jimmy


----------



## Cribbage (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to make some calls on a Warren Thomas!


----------



## knifebright (Mar 28, 2007)

who you going to call??
i would recomend steeladdictionknives.com
jimmy


----------



## cy (Mar 28, 2007)

those warren thomas look very nicely made... but what about performance? 

the original Woo neck knife by Newt is all about performance. it's razor sharp edge packs a load of cutting power. 

Livesay Woo's are the utimate backup weapon of last resort!
without a doubt military grade.


----------



## knifebright (Mar 28, 2007)

i've been using some form of warren thomas for about a year. The shakira has deffinately seen the most use. Sometimes its all about Steel but for an alternative nothing beats the strength of titanium with the rigidity of carbon fiber or G-10. the combo is very strong. Plus if you ever manage to wear out the carbide edge from 100's of sharpening sessions warren will replace it. He is great to talk to and stands by his work.
jimmy


----------



## cy (Mar 28, 2007)

I've also got a ti Woo by Newt. super light but not much cutting power. 

everything seems to be a trade off.... depends what you want neck knife for? backup defense? or general purpose cutting? 

don't know about you, but for a backup weapon role. I'd want some serious cutting power. in spite of it's small size, this is were Woo excels! 

also factor in corrosive environment neck knife has to live in. this is where ti and carbon has advantages. 

that said my EDC is a Strider SMF


----------



## Danbo (Mar 28, 2007)

cy, what's with you and this Newt guy? From all I've seen and read, Newt Livesay made a decent knife at a more than fair price. I've seen his work up close and personal, and I found the grinding, fit and finish a bit too crude for my tastes, but for the prices he charged, figured they would still be a good deal. 

Then, he started ripping folks off; lots of folks. So many, that his name is basically mud on every knife related forum. 

Don't take my post wrong, this is not a negative towards you. But, your post that Newt's Woo neck knife is the "Ultimate" strikes me a bit funny, is all. IMHO(and, that's just what it is; my opinion) a person can find a much better neck knife than Newt Livesay's.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's another custom neck knife maker (Crawford):

http://www.crawfordknives.com/neck_knives.htm


----------



## cy (Mar 28, 2007)

Newt was the originator of kydex neck knife design and a really poor businessman. He never charged a fractions of what his blades were worth. hence reason for financial difficulties. 

VS someone like Strider who's charging more than what knives are worth. doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out who doing better. 

Newt's knives has always been about performance. holding an edge, Newt was a master of heat treat and his wares performed accordingly. certainly not the fanciest, but performed!

He royally screwed up his reputation by taking pre-pays at below his cost to make. last I heard Newt promised to finish all up payed for orders, then quit. I've been hearing feedback from folks finally receiving payed for blades. 

look for Newt knives to greatly increase in value in coming years...
crappy businessman, but an honest blade!



Danbo said:


> cy, what's with you and this Newt guy? From all I've seen and read, Newt Livesay made a decent knife at a more than fair price. I've seen his work up close and personal, and I found the grinding, fit and finish a bit too crude for my tastes, but for the prices he charged, figured they would still be a good deal.
> 
> Then, he started ripping folks off; lots of folks. So many, that his name is basically mud on every knife related forum.
> 
> Don't take my post wrong, this is not a negative towards you. But, your post that Newt's Woo neck knife is the "Ultimate" strikes me a bit funny, is all. IMHO(and, that's just what it is; my opinion) a person can find a much better neck knife than Newt Livesay's.


----------



## DAA (Mar 28, 2007)

Simonich Bitteroot

Tom Krein Dogfish


----------



## dig-it (Mar 29, 2007)

DAA said:


> Simonich Bitteroot


 
Wish I had one.


----------

